# Beta Test EcoWitt WN1900



## Toby (27 Abr 2021 às 12:35)

Bom dia,

Recentemente, fui testador beta para EcoWitt com a colaboração da rede de amadores italianos.
Irei testar dois sistemas: o primeiro EcoWitt WN1900, o que é o tema deste posto.
O seu preço e as suas possibilidades evolutivas são interessantes para qualquer pessoa que queira uma estação meteorológica acessível.
O segundo é um produto modular já no catálogo cujos testes serão comparativos com sistemas conhecidos que possuo (Davis VP2, Abri 7714, SHT75, MetSpec) e que nunca foi avaliado em Portugal. 
Testes agendados para finais de Maio.
Para o teste do protótipo do futuro WN1900, não estou autorizado a falar de marketing e preço.
Por isso, peço desculpa por permanecer em silêncio sobre este assunto.
Enquanto espero pelo protocolo do teste, dou-lhe algumas informações.
A WN1900 é uma estação meteorológica acessível. O modelo que tenho é a segunda série do protótipo. É evidente que esta estação não se destina a competir com estações com mais de 500 euros.
A consola funciona com 2 pilhas AA ou com um cabo USB, é bem legível e fácil de transportar.















Um primeiro ponto positivo: não há sobreaquecimento do sensor interno como nas consolas Davis VP2.
Após 12 horas de estabilização: 0,2° e 2% de diferença! A transportabilidade da consola abre uma perspectiva interessante ao respeitar certas regras, será fácil fazer leituras pontuais no exterior durante determinados eventos.






O passo seguinte é avaliar o alcance do sensor da consola antes de explorar as medições e a sua exploração de software.


----------



## Toby (28 Abr 2021 às 11:58)

Bom dia,

Está online, pode comparar com o meu VP2.
Actualmente estou a testar as gamas RF (console-estação) e WIFI (router-console), pelo que os valores são durante alguns dias susceptíveis de não estarem correctos (chuva e vento).

*Davis VP2:*
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IALCOBAA3
https://app.weathercloud.net/d5449168587#evolution

*EcoWitt:*
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IALJUB2
https://app.weathercloud.net/d7965204792#evolution


----------



## Werk_AG (30 Abr 2021 às 01:28)

Intervalo entre envio de dados?

Falo do transmissor para o receptor. Especialmente dados do vento, de quanto em quanto tempo?
Nas Davis, são 2.5 segundos.


----------



## Toby (30 Abr 2021 às 08:02)

Werk_AG disse:


> Intervalo entre envio de dados?
> 
> Falo do transmissor para o receptor. Especialmente dados do vento, de quanto em quanto tempo?
> Nas Davis, são 2.5 segundos.



Bom dia,

Obrigado pelo seu interesse.
Ao discutir esta estação, não devemos esquecer o seu posicionamento económico e não posso falar sobre os bug.
Estão sujeitos a feedback, e são muito reactivos!
O intervalo de transmissão para o vento é de 10seg, estou ocupado com as características da consola e com as gamas emissor/receptor.
A revisão do intervalo é dentro de alguns dias, estou a testar por fases. 
Pretendo utilizar o meu MeteoBridge RED PRO que tem a vantagem de interceptar o sinal directamente no transmissor, poderei ver em detalhe as transmissões.
Actualmente estou muito agradavelmente surpreendido, esta estação é uma boa alternativa sem custos adicionais (registo de dados-subscrições) e totalmente aberta, aceita sensores adicionais.
Transmite-se na rede a cada minuto (WU e EcoWitt Weather)!   https://www.ecowitt.net/home/index?id=48497
Veja o link que eu tinha colocado no seu fórum: https://www.meteocercal.info/forum/Thread-Comparative-shelter-for-probe-t°

Bon weekend


----------



## Werk_AG (5 Mai 2021 às 02:52)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> ...
> O intervalo de transmissão para o vento é de 10seg,
> ...



Obrigado Toby.
Parece-me muito razoável, diria bom até.
Definitivamente muito melhor que algumas coisas cheias de design (e caras) que andam por aí, e que enviam dados do vento a intervalos de minutos, o que a meu ver, é completamente inaceitável numa estação meteorológica, por isso é que a primeira coisa que questionei foi precisamente o intervalo entre transmissões de dados do vento.

Continuação de bons testes. Finalmente alguem começa a fazer esse tipo de coisas (beta tester) em PT. Parabens.


----------



## Toby (5 Mai 2021 às 10:41)

Werk_AG disse:


> Obrigado Toby.
> Parece-me muito razoável, diria bom até.
> Definitivamente muito melhor que algumas coisas cheias de design (e caras) que andam por aí, e que enviam dados do vento a intervalos de minutos, o que a meu ver, é completamente inaceitável numa estação meteorológica, por isso é que a primeira coisa que questionei foi precisamente o intervalo entre transmissões de dados do vento.
> 
> Continuação de bons testes. Finalmente alguem começa a fazer esse tipo de coisas (beta tester) em PT. Parabens.



Obrigado Werk


----------



## Toby (11 Mai 2021 às 19:45)

Boa tarde,

Os testes continuam, continuo positivamente surpreendido por esta estação, especialmente em relação ao seu preço futuro.
Uma boa alternativa futura para um orçamento pequeno. Nem tudo é perfeito, mas existe um desejo real de melhorar.
Fazer um teste sozinho no campo português com as dificuldades linguísticas é bastante confuso com todos os parâmetros que podem confundir as suas descobertas, mas é uma experiência intelectualmente gratificante.
Para minha surpresa, li isto:






Uma segunda surpresa foi a actualização do firmware que inclui algumas das minhas descobertas (tenho a certeza que não sou o único):






Esta marca compreendeu obviamente o valor dos testes não laboratoriais, estou realmente ansioso por testar o sistema modular.


----------

